# 1 year, Neutered and humping- HELP



## JacksonV (Jan 20, 2010)

Our male V is almost 1 year old her was just neutered last week. Yesterday we took him to a friends house that has a 2 yr old male boxer. our V tried to hump him the ENTIRE time we were over there- for about 2 hours.... It was really frustating and we have no idea how to control this. do you think this will go away over time? do you think we got him fixed too late? ANY suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

When males hump males, or females hump males or females, it's a dominance thing. The humper is trying to establish his dominance over the humpee. Once a hierarchy is established it should stop. Establish the hierarchy by showing your dog that YOU are the alpha and that should take care of it.

Good luck! ;D


----------



## JacksonV (Jan 20, 2010)

So do you think I should bring them around each other again and hopefully he will eventaully stop? Unfortunately the Boxer did not do much to keep my V from doing it... he didnt snap at him or anything so my V just kept trying... we would pull him and try to establish our dominance but as soon as we let him go... right back at it.

Thanks for the feedback! We will try again!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

You just have to be consistent and let him know it's not acceptable. Sometimes it takes a long time to teach them something because they are so impulsive. Dexter loved to jump up on people and no matter how much we scolded him and tried to prevent it he would still do it. At about 10 months old he just started behaving like a good dog. (This was also about the time we got Scarlet and he had a playmate to keep him busy). Now we just have to continue working with Scarlet (10 months) to get her to stop it.


----------

